# ME 262 Blueprints.



## luiz14 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello, I wonder if anyone has the blueprint of the ME 262 and can move me I need much, if someone can pass me I will be grateful. 
Now I am grateful.


----------



## bobm4360 (Jan 25, 2009)

Try [email protected]. They build Me262s!

Bob


----------



## luiz14 (Jan 26, 2009)

It is to send an email to: [email protected]
They send me the blueprint of the ME 262, funny?


----------

